# Percy Jackson



## rayne (Oct 12, 2011)

Rick Riordian's "Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief" has captured the attention of many fantasy lovers.  
The Son of Neptune, his latest in this series just came out this week.  I really feel like these books could be made into a TV series and be successful. What do you think?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, the first book was made into a movie, and it didn't do fantastic.


----------



## rayne (Oct 13, 2011)

Like Eragon (Corn). It could have been so much more.  I sometimes wonder what these producers are thinking.  However, the scenery in Eragon is fantastic.  I would love to see that part of Romania one day.


----------



## Gryffin (Oct 13, 2011)

I heard of the Percy Jackson books and the movie that just came out. I didn't think the movie looked all that fantastic but I think anything that gets kids to read is great. What age group are the books best for?


----------



## Map the Dragon (Oct 13, 2011)

The movie version was a piss-poor adaptation of the novel. Riordan jumped the gun in selling his movie rights before growing in popularity - this would have led to more film/screenplay control on his part if he had waited. BUT, when the money is right the money is right.

The film is god-awful in terms of translating the tale. The kids are too old to have started the series and thus too old to continue the films. Although the books were a little bit too YA for my tastes, I still enjoyed them all and will read any more he develops.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Oct 16, 2011)

I think Rayne did touch on one good point... The series might have made a better TV series than move, but that did not happen so we are stuck with (as Map said) "piss-poor adaptation of the novel"


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 16, 2011)

It has been announced that the sequel is due out in March 2013.


----------



## ScipioSmith (Oct 16, 2011)

Really? As someone who actually liked the movie I'm actually quite excited for that, but I didn't think it was going to happen.

As I said, I quite liked the movie; possibly because I hadn't read the books and so was able to enjoy the hammy performances from Uma Thurman and Steve Coogan without making comparisons. 

Sequel needs more Sean Bean.


----------



## Dragonie (Oct 16, 2011)

I enjoyed the movie but I was disappointed with some of the changes from the book. I think the book was much more emotionally fulfilling, especially with regards to the friendships/pseudo-romances/etc. between the main characters. The reveal of the baddie, for instance, was much more...traumatic? in the book than in the movie.


----------

